# OBX Tarpon



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Just Talked to Garry at Outer Banks Pier, he said the pin rig guys caught a 93lb Tarpon Last Wednesday. I bet that was a shock when you are expecting a Cobia.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

it was 94 i know the guy who caught it name ryan lambert


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

jon...you don't know ryan.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

I know of him


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

jon, your dumb


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*OKI Tarpon*

I don't know if I know John either, or whose Dumb or Dumber, doesn't really matter..........lol. But I do know this young Lady and she caught a weight certified 118 lb Tarpon at Oak Island's, Ocean Crest Pier on Fathers Day, June 20th 2010.


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice fish congats to the young lady who caught it as well as to Ryan.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

dkingman said:


> I don't know if I know John either, or whose Dumb or Dumber, doesn't really matter..........lol. But I do know this young Lady and she caught a weight certified 118 lb Tarpon at Oak Island's, Ocean Crest Pier on Fathers Day, June 20th 2010.


That was an estimated weight.


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I also heard later that it was caught from the surf not the pier.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

The fish was hooked from the king rigs on the T at the end of the pier. The fight ended on the beach.


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

ok thanks for that info


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, I was out there when the lady hooked up to the tarpon. It took her a few hundred yards down the beach from the pier. That was a BIG fish


----------

